# Ferrets and Chihuahuas



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, we did it again! Word has gotten out that if you have an animal you do not want, call Kim...

We rescued a ferret. The previous owner was a teen who got tired of fooling with it, and they were going to 'set it free' if they couldn't find someone to take it...Quickly...I had 3 hours to think about it, but needless to say, Zoey lives with us now. 

I had planned on only taking her long enough to find her a good home, but she's wormed her way into our hearts, and she's getting along beautifully with Gracie. There are so many similarities in their behaviour! They are best of friends, and they love playing together, so I guess you could say Zoey is Gracie's pet!

Anyway, this post has two intentions...

One is to say how well they get along, and the other is to tell you guys that if you have a tiny pup or a tiny adult Chi that you have difficulty finding clothing for, try ferret clothing! There is a ton of it online, and I really think it might fit some of the tiny Chis. And...I also discovered that Hobby Lobby has t's in all sizes just for pets, even some very, very tiny ones. You can decorate them yourself, with paint or appliques! (I've got a pink one for Gracie and a rhinestone iron on that says "Wild Child" just waiting for me to whip out the ironing board!)

Just thought I would share!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Awwwwww I think some pictures are in order now.

I love ferrets if I had the space and didn't have 2 dogs already I'd so be a ferret mom they are just too much fun.

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We got a ferret harness for Dottie as we couldn't find one small enough,never knew they did clothes thank you i'm going to have a look


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

oh thank you i will have to drive up north to hobby lobby.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

When Jazz was just a puppy, I used a ferret harness for her and some ferret clothes because I just couldn't find anything small enough. Oh! Also a little ferret bed, which was SO cute and just the right size!

I really can't have any more chis, but I'd like another pet, and I've been thinking about a ferret. My son had one for a long time many years ago, and I really liked the little guy. It's good to know that a ferret and a chi can get along, obviously that's a consideration.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

found a website for uk with loads of stuff "Woooop wooop


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I love ferrets! I had a little albino ferret named Cali Rose and she got along great with my two Bichons. My female Bichon, Lacy, mothered her and when Cali Rose was little, Lacy would give her a boost with her nose under her bottom if Cali Rose tried to climb something too big for her. Cali Rose would belly surf on the carpet and she was sweet and full of fun. She loved plastic bags and anything shiny. She loved to chase the dogs. They weren't allowed to chase her and she knew it. They did play with her, but she mostly just climbed all over them.

Jeanette


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Zoey loves Gracie...

Zoey is a very small girl - she weighs less than a pound and she's full grown, but I can already tell she's putting weight on in my care...(As my husband says, everyone does!) She loves to harrass Gracie, and will run (sideways, of course) right at her, with her mouth wide open and slinging her head like a wild girl!

Their play gets kind of rough at times, but I keep a close eye on things, and ferrets have very tough skin, even though Gracie never bites her that I've seen. They mostly roll around on the floor, and of course, Gracie can't stand it when Zoey goes under something she can't fit under 

A ferret harness is pretty useless for a ferret, especially one as tiny as Zoey...She's like a furry snake - she slips right out of it! But we have two kinds - one looks like a little life jacket or vest, and I bet it would work great for a wee Chi. The other is the H type harness. It is adustable and should work well, too. 

There are all kinds of really cute clothes out there! I hope you all are able to find some cute ones for your babies!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

And I will post pictures soon...It isn't easy, though...It's like this little crazy blur flying through the house!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lolol little crazy blur ...yes I know that look! That is too cute! I"mglad you that you adopted her! I love that they get along so well and play!! That just melts my heart I love good endings! I am so looking foward to the photos!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

So glad you took her in! We have 3 ferrets... Rescues... And my daughter just adores them. They are so funny, running and jumping, and yes, Chippy does love them, too! They are adorable, but even with constantly scooping the litter and the constant great care my daughter provides, their musky smell is a little much for me. Stinky!!! My daughter doesn't mind it at all though and vows that she will always have ferrets as pets! Some people are dog people, some are cat people, she is a ferret person, lol.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

@ Chimom4 have you heard of the breeze litter system, it's wonderful. it works like the puppy systems. you have a pellet that doesn't absorb the urine it goes threw down to a pad. then poo stays on pellets scoop out. the pads hide the urine smell. I have two cats and change the pad every week and half. Pellets about every six months. It coast very little to use. cheaper and easier than litter. Just put some poo in the new system and they should use it really fast. here is link to system. 
Best Litter Box: New Kitty Litter Training | BREEZE®


----------

